# St Patty's Day "dinner"



## pacanis (Mar 19, 2011)

Better late than never. I never really paid attention to only eating certain foods on certain holidays anyway, but if it wasn't for the recent Irish holiday I'm not sure I could have found a corned beef here. And I'm attempting to turn it into an edible pastrami. Shown along with a cabbage (of course) and a chub of bologna just because.
I'm hoping it is done soon enough to get it sliced up on my friend's meat slicer today, pick up some sauerkraut and some rye bread... pastrami reubens tonight! 

Before I closed up the WSM. With a generous amount of maple wood for smoke. Rubbed with black pepper, corriander and garlic powder, 3:1:1.
The cabbage was cored and then the cavity filled with butter and bacon.
The bologna slathered with mustard and rubbed with my usual rub. Just on the outside ring, because I'm going to slice it up, too, since I'll have the meat grinder. Usually I just cube it and eat with crackers.


----------



## GrillingFool (Mar 19, 2011)

Yum!


----------



## pacanis (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks GF  Here's a couple more.
I'm resting the brisket right now. Hopefully I'll be slicing it by 9:00


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks really good!  Enjoy.

Just curious, when are you making Thanksgiving Dinner?


----------



## pacanis (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Andy. I hope the pastrami turns out. I've only eaten pastrami once, so am really looking forward to it.

And my Thanksgiving dinner is usually a few days after that holiday, too. Thanksgiving is one of my busiest work days. No time for semi-fancy dinners that I need to think about. I like to KISS on big holidays   I would have cooked this a couple days ago if it wasn't for the high winds. They play havoc with maintaining constant temps.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 19, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Thanks Andy. I hope the pastrami turns out. I've only eaten pastrami once, so am really looking forward to it.
> 
> And my Thanksgiving dinner is usually a few days after that holiday, too. Thanksgiving is one of my busiest work days. No time for semi-fancy dinners that I need to think about. I like to KISS on big holidays   I would have cooked this a couple days ago if it wasn't for the high winds. They play havoc with maintaining constant temps.




Just bought two bags of Kingsford Competition Charcoal (on sale at Costco).  I want to do some smoking with my Weber this summer.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 19, 2011)

Competition? I think I just buy the regular, I'd have to look at the bag. I got the last big bag the town's hardware store had   They must have had a big run on it when the temp hit fifty a few days ago 

Do you have a Weber grill? What do they call it, the kettle? Or do you have a smoker? I know you can smoke on their grill and they make a smoke diverter, too, to help out with the indirect heat and getting the smoke over by the food.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 19, 2011)

pacanis said:


> ...Do you have a Weber grill? What do they call it, the kettle? Or do you have a smoker? I know you can smoke on their grill and they make a smoke diverter, too, to help out with the indirect heat and getting the smoke over by the food.



I have a 22" Weber kettle.  I also have detailed instructions on how to smoke in a Weber from a former regular on this site.

The Competition Briquettes are all natural and burn with a real wood smell.  They also burn hotter and faster.  I got 36 pounds for roughly $15.00.  After checking the prices online, I may go back and get another two bags.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 19, 2011)

I've been kicking around getting a Weber charcoal grill, but if the mood strikes me to use charcoal for grilling, which is only half a dozen times a year, I use the bottom of my WSM, or the chimney (for tuna). I do like playing with charcoal though. It adds another element to grilling.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 19, 2011)

I had been cooking on a gas grill for decades and SO got me a Weber for Father's Day last year.  I've been playing around with it a little but nothing serious yet.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 19, 2011)

Do you still have your Ducane?
I use mine so much I burned through the flavor bars (or whatever they're called) last year. I gave my friend a piece of 20ga SS and he made me enough at his work for my next Ducane, lol, plus his.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 19, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Do you still have your Ducane?
> I use mine so much I burned through the flavor bars (or whatever they're called) last year. I gave my friend a piece of 20ga SS and he made me enough at his work for my next Ducane, lol, plus his.



Yes, I do.  That's the workhorse.  I use it all winter.  Ran out of gas two weeks ago and the spare bottle was locked in a death grip of ice and snow.  It finally broke free a couple of days ago.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 19, 2011)

I get a refill about every three weeks. I'd hate to see the charcoal I'd be burning through in that time. I'm lucky enough to keep my spare on a porch, otherwise I'd be out there with an air hammer breaking that sucker free 

Pastrami heaven 
I'm glad I soaked the corned beef. It was still a touch salty (and peppery from the rub), but I'm sure that will tame down with the other making of a sandwich. Once I can stop eating it long enough to actually make a sandwich


----------

